# Hold the Door for Another Texan



## rakeel

Howdy fellas, 

I'm a long time lurker and after seeing a few fellow Texans bust down the door, I figured I'd go ahead and introduce myself. I'm from Houston but I fish up and down the TX coast from West Galveston Bay to Port Mansfield in my trusty micro (possibly nano?) skiff La Chancla










Chasing these guys




































with this










I also enjoy tying these






































I also enjoy occasionally getting on bigger boats and going after some of these










I look forward to learning some new things around here and contributing what I can.


----------



## jmrodandgun

That little boat is bitchin.


----------



## yobata

Is that a conch paddle skiff?


----------



## cougmantx

Nice set up.


----------



## MSAdmin

Welcome, awesome pics!


----------



## GullsGoneWild

Welcome rakeel. Or should i say Welcome Southpaw?


----------



## TGlidden

Welcome, and sweet solo setup. Flys look great too


----------



## rakeel

Thanks for the welcome and complements guys.



yobata said:


> Is that a conch paddle skiff?


Yessir it is



GullsGoneWild said:


> Welcome rakeel. Or should i say Welcome Southpaw?


That's correct. Who be dis?


----------



## GullsGoneWild

rakeel said:


> That's correct. Who be dis?


I'm Ripin' lips on 2cool. You just gave me advice on font selection for registration decals.


----------



## rakeel

GullsGoneWild said:


> I'm Ripin' lips on 2cool. You just gave me advice on font selection for registration decals.


Ooohhhh gotcha, good to see a familiar face around here. We need to meet up and go fishing sometime.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

rakeel said:


> Ooohhhh gotcha, good to see a familiar face around here. We need to meet up and go fishing sometime.


You dont have to twist my arm any harder.....


----------



## WillW

Welcome from a fellow Texan


----------



## Matts

Welcome from another Texan.


----------



## sjrobin

Welcome Rakeel.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Welcome from Georgetown, Texas


----------



## Roninrus1

Welcome from Deer Park.
Great selection of good looking flies!!


----------



## efi2712micro

Welcome from another fellow (adopted) Texan. I am in Katy but fish the same areas. Just new to this .... Hope to meet you somewhere soon on the coast!


----------



## Backwater

Not another Texan!!!  JK! 

Hey come join us on the Fly Fishing Forum here on Microskiff. I'm personally inviting you to show off your *3 best go-to flies*. Simply got to the fly board, look up that thread and post them! We also have a running thread called "*What's everybody been tying*" Please join in!

Again, welcome aboard!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Backwater said:


> *Not another Texan!!!*  JK!
> 
> Hey come join us on the Fly Fishing Forum here on Microskiff. I'm personally inviting you to show off your *3 best go-to flies*. Simply got to the fly board, look up that thread and post them! We also have a running thread called "*What's everybody been tying*" Please join in!
> 
> Again, welcome aboard!


Watch yourself bub. We Texans are taking over.


----------



## crboggs

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Watch yourself bub. We Texans are taking over.


Don't even try looking sideways at our snook.


----------



## Roninrus1

CRBOGGS, we do appreciate you sharing your snook and poons with us!!!!


----------



## Tx_Whipray

A friend of mine caught a 29" Snook in the land cut last month, and I was reading about them being caught around San Luis Pass. They are making a pretty good comeback in Texas. It will probably last until the next hard freeze at the coast.


----------



## Roninrus1

Back when I was a kid the state record tarpon came from the ship channel in Galveston Bay. In the early 70's a school of baby poons wintered in the warm water outflow of the power plant in Pasadena. Never heard of any caught during that time so it must have been just a fluke. 
Oh well! Gives me an excuse to go to the Glades. Love the quiet and solitude!!


----------



## rakeel

Tx_Whipray said:


> A friend of mine caught a 29" Snook in the land cut last month, and I was reading about them being caught around San Luis Pass. They are making a pretty good comeback in Texas. It will probably last until the next hard freeze at the coast.


I believe the ones people catch around SLP and up further into Chocolate Bay are all fat snook and not common snook. Still pretty cool but they don't grow over about 20". A 29" snook in the landcut is nuts though. Crazy to hear that one ventured that far north. I know they catch them a lot in the Brownsville ship channel and I've hooked into some near the Arroyo, but I've never heard of one caught in the Landcut. But then again that doesn't surprise me.


----------

